# Purchasing abrasives



## RRLOVER (Aug 27, 2012)

So where are all of you buying you belts?? The place I have been using really has S!!T for customer service.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Www.Supergrit.com . i have been happy with them, fast (flat rate) shipping, decent quality materials, and all. Need in one place. Some of the cheaper sanding paper sheets are so-so, but everything else worked well.

Stefan


----------



## JMJones (Aug 28, 2012)

US Knifemaker if I only need Blaze Belts or Tru Grit if I need Blaze and Gators.


----------



## l r harner (Aug 28, 2012)

i drive to super grit but when i want blaze or gators i have to order from us knifemakers or tru grit


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 28, 2012)

norton econ ceramic belts from tru-grit, 9x11 sheets for my disk grinder from supergrit, and other belts from pop's in georgia.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 28, 2012)

Been buying most from Pops lately, which reminds me I need to get some more. I also get a few from Msc, both have excellent service, msc is the best company I have dealt with in the past 25 years hands down.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 29, 2012)

In the past I've used TruGrit because they sell oddball sizes of pretty much anything. If you are buying in greater bulk, I bet there are plenty cheaper places. But if your grinder takes a 42" belt and you want just one of all the grits of Gators, TruGrit is the only place to go. No word on their customer service, I've just only ever gotten simple ordering, and prompt shipping in some TIGHT packaging.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 29, 2012)

USA Knifemaker and TruGrit


----------

